# How to hotwire a boat?



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We have an old 1968 outboard boat and the key switch died. I removed it and used an ohmmeter and got no continuity anywhere in any key position. I mean it is dead. I have a large box full of all kinds of toggle switches. I figure to get a three position switch with an off on momentary position and use that. But I have no clue where the wires would go onto the new switch. How much damage can I do to the starter solenoid by hooking things up wrong a few times? 

The old keyswitch had these letters by the 4 terminal screws:
BAT
M
M
S


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

An old outboard can still be rope started. Just take off the cover, find a rope and wrap that sucker and pull.
Its hard if its a big motor, but we have done it in emergencies.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It's a 40 horse. I'd really prefer a key switch. I don't mind the rope on the 2 hp and 5hp.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

here is a slew of wiring schematics. Browse through them and maybe you will find what you need
http://www.maxrules.com/MERCwireindex.html


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ed,
I can tell you this.
Hot from battery to a common on a generic switch
common to a momentary is for the starter solenoid
common to an on (switch turn to run position) is the power to the distributor/magneto
common to an aux is just that, for auxillary power
In aux position the power is not a common feed to the on/run position, these are independent of each other so it will turn the engine off and still allow aux power when in aux only
A $5 lawnmower switch should work but no aux only position


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

ED PM me I think I have an old keyswitch that I found, it is the same as for my boat. I will look at it. You can have it for cost of shipping.


Theront


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 61 Evinrude Lark3 and it is wired as such
S==Start Sol
M=mag
m=mag
a=lights
Bat=Battery

The switch I have closes between Bat and S when in start position
Bat and A in run position

the M never make contact with anything else though.

Theront


----------



## langoley (Jan 26, 2006)

The M and M probably one goes to GROUND !!! As a magneto needs no power to operate!! Use your ohmmeter, go from one M to the magneto,the wire color should be the same,,,from the other go from the meter to ground,see if you get a 0 ohm on each check..I forgot to tell you,if I am right,,the switch for these 2 wires will ONLY be turned on to SHUT DOWN the engine!!This grounds out the mag to kill the spark !! Yes this would be the PROPER way to shut down the engine !!!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Theront was kind enough to send me a switch that is the same model as mine, and is marked and wired the same way. The keys don't interchange, but that is the only difference. You never know what kind of help you'll get on this board. Thanks everyone. Especially Theront.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

place a new battery in it and touch the S and bat together.....if the engine cranks take a large wire nut, drill a hole in the end and wire s, m, m together and then touch bat into the hole to crank the engine....when it starts pull the bat wire back out..... It may be the other way around, you may need to wire bat m,and m together and touch s into the end.....just play with it, it is a pretty simple configuration....three wires go together and either the s or the bat cranks it.


----------

